# custom knife bag maker



## cnochef (Jun 20, 2013)

Found this, looks good:

http://www.trannonculinary.com/products/traveling-culinarist-products/tc-pro-knife-case/


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 20, 2013)

Little pricey compared to the Ultimate Edge gear, which is superior in my opinion.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 21, 2013)

I always thought Trannon's travel cases were pretty innovative, but yeah, the prices are kinda steep.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree with brainsausage, for 110 I get more pouches, slots. It doesn't look like much room either. But I do like the look of the bag.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 21, 2013)

That's the problem here. Do you want it to look good or be really convenient? I vote for convenience over cool looks.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 21, 2013)

I like that it's shaped more like a briefcase than the traditional knife bag.


----------

